# Great Ride, Bear Kill, Bull Down, Pics



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

awesome picks. looks like a great trail/hunting area


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Beautiful pics, and it sounds like a great trip. Jealous!

I saw the burned areas of Yellowstone in Wyoming when we were there, so I know what you mean about it being similar to a graveyard.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

But next year. All that ash is fertilizer for the grass to come. The elk will hang out in the burn units. I'm still finding a lot of elk on the unit I hunt in an area that burned 5 years ago. The funny thing is the elk still think they are hidden, But I can look across the canyon and see them ghosting thru the old dead burnt pines.

What unit of the state were you hunting on? And I can appreciate your all night work out. My friends kid shot a moose in 2010 and we didn't get the horses to the kill site until 7:30 and it was 10:00pm by time I got it cut up and loaded on the horses. Then a pitch black ride with no stars or moon back to the trail head.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow, what a beautiful elk. and the scenery is gorgeous. I am so glad there are still places to do that; ride and hunt in the wilderness.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Jul 14, 2012)

absolutely gorgeous. i enjoy these kind of pics. thanks for posting


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Very beautiful, and very wild country still


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

Ugh. And here I am stuck in Virginia. No offense intended my fellow Virginians, but where those pics were taken is where I want to be.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Very nice! looks like a great place, beautiful pics!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

thenrie said:


> Ugh. And here I am stuck in Virginia. No offense intended my fellow Virginians, but where those pics were taken is where I want to be.



Ain't it the truth? You fellows have the "field of dreams".......

I only wish....


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

When the Quakies turn up in the high country, There is not much of a prettier sight to be found

These are from a couple of years ago.










Can't you just hear John Wayne yelling " Fill you Hands" as he gallops across the clearing. Of course I was looking at the small herd of antelope frolicking on the far side.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Jul 14, 2012)

i dont know fellas. i spent a week in MT, contemplating a move out there few yrs back. way everyone talked it was the promised land. i was severly disappointed. perhaps it was me, perhaps i expected to much. but besides the rocky mtns being awe inspiring, not beautiful but awe inspiring. that part of the country did nothing for me. not the country, not the people, not the food, not the high prices for everything,,, nothing. IMO you cant beat VA. and some of the other southern states. true, no mtns like what was pictured, but it takes more than mtns that are only beautiful couple months outa the yr to do it for me.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

You know, you're probably right......the times I've left I couldn't wait to get back.

We've got our own breath taking beauty here but I've got to admit the pictures from out west sure paint a beautiful picture and does make a man want to think about roaming a bit.

Seems the grass is always greener on the other side of the fence.


----------



## huntfishnride (Jan 25, 2012)

Painted Horse said:


> But next year. All that ash is fertilizer for the grass to come. The elk will hang out in the burn units. I'm still finding a lot of elk on the unit I hunt in an area that burned 5 years ago. The funny thing is the elk still think they are hidden, But I can look across the canyon and see them ghosting thru the old dead burnt pines.
> 
> What unit of the state were you hunting on? And I can appreciate your all night work out. My friends kid shot a moose in 2010 and we didn't get the horses to the kill site until 7:30 and it was 10:00pm by time I got it cut up and loaded on the horses. Then a pitch black ride with no stars or moon back to the trail head.


Manti LE. Rifle Tag. The burn was from the Seely Fire


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I have not ridden on the Manti in a long long time. Of course, I usually tag along with who has drawn a tag. Mine was 2010 on the Boulders. But I've helped other on the Wasatch, Three Corners, Pahvant, San Juan, and LaSal.

It is great that there are still places I can look forward to exploring new trails.

And to those of you back east. I'd really feel bad for you if you didn't think there was some stunning beauty near to your home. America is a beautiful country and there is always something to explore and see no matter where you are.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Jul 14, 2012)

gunslinger said:


> You know, you're probably right......the times I've left I couldn't wait to get back.
> 
> We've got our own breath taking beauty here but I've got to admit the pictures from out west sure paint a beautiful picture and does make a man want to think about roaming a bit.
> 
> Seems the grass is always greener on the other side of the fence.


no place like home thats for sure. 

like everything else its all in the eye of the beholder. my business partner has family out in MT. and he just came back from visiting couple months ago. hes been out there off and on threw the yrs. elk hunted couple yrs back....he wants to move out there so bad. he didnt see things the way i saw them. and listening to him talk, it almost makes me want to go out there again, even though i know better. course where you go, has alot to do with it too.

i found canada to be more enjoyable in all aspects than i did MT. everyone is shocked when i say that. 

ive seen the rockies, and even though they are amazing, i still consider the blue ridge, appalachians and esp. the smokies in TN to be supperior. in yr round beauty.

WV truly lives up to its description. wild and wonderful. truly a sight to behold.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I love Montana and Wyoming. I also love Georgia. 
Georgia is my home and I suspect I will be staying here, but it would be nice to make it back to the Rockies again one day. 

I know this guy that is rich. He and his wife live in Montana just north of Yellowstone for the summer. Then they move back down to Georgia for the winter. Talk about having it made............


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice 6x6 bull. I lived in the Colorado mountains for 11 years. I still miss it.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

My two youngest daughters were both home from college yesterday and I talked them into going for a ride. Youngest daughter brought a boy she is interested in, So I got four horses exercised. 

The girls always seem to have a need for speed and being lightweights the horses move right out with them. My horse, carrying my weight and trying to keep up, gets a serious work out trying to keep up.



















Fall colors are in peak beauty


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Where I live it looks pretty much like the last pic. Around here if the talk is of a big bull, the reference is to a moose. They are huge, often 16hh +. Good eating if cleaned/gutted right away. Moose meat and garlic - made for each other. Another benefit of a fire is the blueberries that pop up the following year and bears consume a lot of these as they fatten up for the winter. How can a berry picker tell if a bear has passed thro? All the top berries are gone.


----------

